# Comunicacion inalambrica



## Angegardien (Nov 10, 2007)

Hola compañeros   
me gustaria que me ayuden con un problema que tengo.
resulta existen tengo varios dispositivos en una lan, todos conectados a un switch. De todos ellos, uno es el servidor que recoge los datos provenientes de los demas dispositivos.
Me preguntaron si es q se podria volver la red inalambrica, y yo dije q si, pero al abrir estos dispositivos me encontre con el problema de q su tarjeta es integrada totalmente, y ranuras para adaptarle un transmisor (pci,usb) no tiene, solamente la rj45 q usa para la comunicacion con el servidor.
Supongo q tengo dos opciones para la comunicacion, o adaptar de alguna forma una tarjeta de red inalambrica o un bluetooth, pero si o si debo adaptar algo. para esta labor cuento con un cpld. Alguien tiene una idea de como debo hacer? mil gracias de antemano


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Si no me equivoco con la terminologia lo que necesitas es un punto de aceso.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punto_de_acceso


----------



## Angegardien (Nov 11, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta. y si, el AP seria el reemplazo del switch, pero necesito para cada host se comunique con  punto de acceso por medio de su propia tarjeta de red inalambrica, y por desgracia no se como adaptarla a la placa


----------



## Owars (Dic 27, 2007)

Saludos hermano, creo que una solucion posible a tu problema es efectivamente remplazar el suiche por el acces point y en los computadores cliente puedes hacerlos visibles inalambricamente colocando otro acces point en modalidad cliente, ese ap en modo cliente estara conectado al computador con un cable de red a la tarjeta de red que si tienes dispoble,  la comunicacion se hara de ap a ap salvo que uno trabajara en modalidad cliente. Me comentas.............


----------

